# Do Tattoos make you look bigger?



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

As above, seems guys with average bodys look bigger covered in Tats?


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

I don't think so personally


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Sleeve makes an arm look bigger but less defined... Full sleeve for my smaller arm it is


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

definitely, you see those fat women with bingo wings with tiny tattoos? makes their arm look bigger :lol:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Think they would make mine look even skinnier.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm having my half sleeve coloured on the 26th, I'll let you know lol


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Tattoos on the arm ruin the aesthetics sorry.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Fat said:


> Tattoos on the arm ruin the aesthetics sorry.


What about Zyzz?He had one and was the "King of Aesthetics"!?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> What about Zyzz?He had one and was the "King of Aesthetics"!?


Let's see you get out this then Fat


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> What about Zyzz?He had one and was the "King of Aesthetics"!?


And thats: CHECK MATE


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

lol we don't all look like Aziz Shavershian :whistling:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

bigD29 said:


> As above, seems guys with average bodys look bigger covered in Tats?


No i don't think tattoos make you look bigger. Actually getting bigger makes you look bigger....


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

rb79 said:


>


that is fecking horrible


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Bigger but less defined IMO


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> Bigger but less defined IMO


This


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

where I come from for some weird reason the absolute lowest members of society have tatoos-honestly poorest people, here though even ****s like Beckham find them cool to have 'em all over not just small tatoo- go figure,always wander why is that and could never figure out with my judgemental character


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

I think they make you look like every other fcuker out there lol


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> where I come from for some weird reason the absolute lowest members of society have tatoos-honestly poorest people, here though even ****s like Beckham find them cool to have 'em all over not just small tatoo- go figure,always wander why is that and could never figure out with my judgemental character


Can you write that using grammar then I might have the slightest idea what you mean.Thanks.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> where I come from for some weird reason the absolute lowest members of society have tatoos-honestly poorest people, here though even ****s like Beckham find them cool to have 'em all over not just small tatoo- go figure,always wander why is that and could never figure out with my judgemental character


Iv lost the ability to read!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> where I come from for some weird reason the absolute lowest members of society have tatoos-honestly poorest people, here though even ****s like Beckham find them cool to have 'em all over not just small tatoo- go figure,always wander why is that and could never figure out with my judgemental character


I was in Turkey the other day and whilst on a boat trip with only the captains family aboard i noticed not one of the men had tattoo's. Fast forward a couple of hours and whilst we were moored up for a snorkel a bigger boat weighed up next to us and i couldnt believe the amount of people with tatts on it, it was literally teeming with them and you know what? they were all English!

The captain of my boat pointed out that i was unusual for an Englishman as i had none.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Can you write that using grammar then I might have the slightest idea what you mean.Thanks.


X2

But I still won't bother reading


----------

